# Hows the year been going??



## kevin.k

Hey wanted to know how you guys have been doing, any luck??

post some pics!!


----------



## ohio

awefull......last year i tagged out but this year i havent even drawn yet but its still early and the rut is pickin up so im not giving up yet!!!


----------



## Tator

seen deer that I scouted pre-season, just haven't been closing the deal on them. However it's the time of the year to make it happen, time to start rattlin and makin some mock scrapes. Stuck 2 does so far this year, which I'm happy with so far, only have 5 left for gun season and december/january hunting. Had a nice buck 80 yards away 2nd week of the season, but didn't close distance within shooting hours. HOpefully the rut gets some stuff goin.

Tator


----------



## kevin.k

Sounds good so far, keep them posts coming i know you guys have some stories to tell!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## eyes to the skies

this is my first year bowhunting and ill only gun hunt now to fill a tag its awsome!! two saturdays ago i was bowhunting bluff country se mn saw 12 deer that night. a small buck came directly downwind from me and never whiffed me to my suprise. he stepped out into the beanfield 80 yrds away so i got into position to shoot if he came close enough and grunted. this little basket buck payed no attention to the grunting then about ten min. later i heard one thrashin around real close and out steps a big 8 pointer 5 yrds from my stand. before he came out i spun to be in position but didnt draw. my first thought was youre ok just let him get past you to chase off that little buck then draw, but he stared at that little buck for 1 1/2 minutes and he had no idea i was there. i could already see my poloroid on the gas station wall!!!! i couldnt wait any longer so i drew back and i knew it was wrong when i was doing it i didnt even get a chance to look through my peep, his face sqaured up to mine and he was gone just like that. two bounds and back in the thick stuff all i could see as he turned away from me was the thick shoulders and back, all the way through his rear end easily 200 pounds ive seen plenty of scored racks and id put him in the 130 range. my first chance to even draw on a deer and it was a hard lesson learned ill be chasing him in my dreams for a long time!!!!! :x


----------



## djleye

That is the stuff that keeps you coming back!!!!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Remington 7400

This has been the worst season I have ever had. I have seen 2 does the entire season.


----------



## djleye

I was wondering when you would put up that little deer Terry. I would be ashamed if I was you shooting the small defenseless ones!!!!   :wink:

I almost posted it for you!!!!!! :lol: Damn fine deer!!


----------



## kevin.k

nice buck woodpecker!

rem, sounds like ur having a tuff season


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Albertahunter

ive gotten a mule doe with bow and a whittie doe with gun and was in on a bull moose with bow, have seen quite a few nice bucks and one 160 mule but was 200 tards away and running so i wasnt going to get a bow shot on him.


----------



## Fall_Fever

Drew on a Nice Doe but she heard or seen me trotted off ten yards behind a tree and laughed I think. I Haven't seen anything with horns while on stand since the second week of season not sure where they all went. Guessing they will start reappearing next week. On a side note Combined a corn field that usually houses lots of deer but this year hardly seen any and again nothing with horns.


----------



## kevin.k

fall feever, still plenty of bow season left.... things should be getting very intersting here befor gun season, and pre rut :beer:


----------



## Goose Bandit

[siteimg]5308[/siteimg] here is my buck for the season. 5x6 green gross 155 2/8, 148 1/8 net. my biggest to date


----------



## mallard

Nice buck Matt!!Did you get him in the bottoms or on top?


----------



## Remington 7400

You said post pictures! I've got 6 of these razor sharp and standing by. Just need something to shoot at! :x


----------



## Goose Bandit

hey mallard he was shot deep down in the woods in the bottom. I had been spotting this place since the 4th of July and had never seen this buck, so it was quite the supprise


----------



## kevin.k

GooseBandit, Nice buck Great job :beer:

rem, i got the same broadheads... i love em they sharper then a scapel :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400

> i love em they sharper then a scapel


You can say that again! I order 2 new packs this year, and I managed to cut myself twice just screwing them on. One was just a small nick, the other went to the bone, needed stitches but I inherited my dad's fear of doctors and needles, so I poured in full of alcohol(which resulted in me screaming like a little girl and cussing like a sailor at the same time  ) and taped it up with some electrical tape(real men don't use band-aids) it healed pretty well, but left a nice scar, 3/4 inche long and 1/8 inch wide.


----------



## kevin.k

yes unnforantly ive lost 2 of those broadheads.....the one deer i hit in the shoulder.. :eyeroll: and then i missed when it was liek 7:00 pretty dark at a 35 yard shot went over the top and im hunting in CRP so its kinda hard to find in that stuff, next year im gogin to get the lighted nocks :beer:

on a better note......Sounds like most of everyone is having a pretty decent year saw 2 nice bucks taken so far with the pictures NICE GOING GUYS!


----------



## Tator

are those lighted nocks legal??? just a question, not trying to start anything, cuz I've lost 2 and it was in stuff I should've been able to find them in, just got some great eyes :-?


----------



## kevin.k

hell yes their legal!!!!! lol try shootin into 4 ft. CRP :lol: and then find ur arrow then tell me you have good eyes


----------



## Tator

i hear ya, do those lighted nocks use a battery???? or what makes them glow, haven't really looked into them I guess, they sure are cool to watch on hunting shows though


----------



## kevin.k

http://www.lumenok.net/

im readin up on them right now


----------



## Tator

it's not legal to use a battery is it???? I know there's been discussions on this before, I just don't remember


----------



## kevin.k

No idea, everyone hunts with them...... why would it be ilegal!


----------



## Remington 7400

They're not legal in Kentucky. :-?


----------



## Goose Bandit

they are not legal in ND either yet. but I heard a rumor that they are trying to change that law for next year but we will have to wait and see. because the lighted nocks do not help you shoot the deer, they help you see your shot placement, and recovery of your arrow. I thought the fine for using lighted nocks was like $250-$350 fine and a class b misdemeaner, that goes the same with useing a light for your sight. so i would not want to get caught useing them until the become legal, which I do not ever see the battery operated light sights becoming legal, but the nocks I think will be in the future.


----------



## kevin.k

o jeez thanks goose bandit i did not know that, o wow..... i guess one less thing to buy next year :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400

We can use lighted sights in Kentucky, but we can't use red dots or laser pointer type sights, no lighted nocks or arrow tracking devices of any type. If you ask me, who ever wrote that law must have been :bartime:

:lol:


----------



## goatboy

I got lucky this season, had a big body on him for the 11th of sept.  
Good luck to you all this fall!
gb


----------



## headhunter

Goatboy, wow, what a pig. whats a rough score on that buck 160's...?? When did you kill the buck. hh :beer:


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kevin.k

wow goatboy, thats a deffiantly a pig congragulations :beer: 160-165 im guessing??

Ok everyone did only 3 people in this forum fill tags?? letts see some more pictures


----------



## goatboy

Man you guys are getting good with your scoring :bowdown: !
Good luck this fall guys
gb


----------



## eidolic

heres my end to the bow season. taken in WI and ND(top) '06.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I had a heart breaker today. I went out for the evening hunt, i put down a scent-trail and 3 wicks. I rattled and grunted a few times. I had about 20 cows walk by. I should have stuck one of them they looked tasty. haha I had a really nice 5x5 that i would judge low 150's come in with his nose on the ground. He came in and stopped in about the only place i coulden't shoot. He was behind this bush about 15 yards down the trail for about two minutes. Then i heard three doe's running the ridge directly up wind of the buck. He saw/ smelled them, and he took off like a flash. 
He got right behind them, and ran off into my dreams. He came back by about 20 minutes later, but didn't come within 60 yards. I just wish those doe's woulden't have ran by. 
I would deffinatly say they are starting to rut hard. I will be in that stand looking for him to make one more mistake.


----------



## USSapper

As long as you didnt scare him off you still have a chance!!


----------



## ndfarmboy

Been trying for this guy since opener. See him on the trail cam pretty much every night between 1AM-3AM. You guys have any suggestions on breaking his nocturnal habits? 

[siteimg]5392[/siteimg]


----------



## kevin.k

Wait till rut you wont see any of those big bad boys untill rut, everynow and then i see the monster im shooting for...but its pretty damn late


----------



## eidolic

> Been trying for this guy since opener. See him on the trail cam pretty much every night between 1AM-3AM. You guys have any suggestions on breaking his nocturnal habits?


I went to a lecture once that was presented by the guy with the most p&y bucks ever shot. cant remember his name, but hes well known. he doesn't belive an anything you'll see in a store; not even scent killer. he told us that he has tagged several nocturnal bucks. once by urinating in this active scrap that was only being touched at night. the next day a 175 ur something came by at 2pm; the first p&y he'd seen on that stand. sounds crazy but ive tried it and deer aren't afraid of it thats for sure, and in 48hrs, all urine is 100% sterile. and the other time by hunting the same stand for 8 days in a row all day. it both cases, hunting all day, as many days as you can was the key. really, theres not much a guy can do.


----------



## kevin.k

he urinated in the deers scrape?!? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## goatboy

I think your talking about Myles Keller, one of my heros.


----------



## ndfarmboy

peein' in the trees. I think I'll try that


----------



## Tator

Well boys I just filled my archery tag this weekend. And once again I just got a little too excited, and pulled the trigger before double checking the size of hit horns. Was in stand all day, hadn't seen much, about 20 minutes before sundown, I hit the primos can and give some grunts. couple minutes later, this guy comes out of nowhere. I couldn't tell for sure he was a buck, because so much brush was in the way. I hit him with the can again and a soft grunt, he started to rake some trees and stepped into a narrow shooting lane 31 yards away. All I could see was he had some mass and looked to be a decent 4x4. I took the shot and he ran off 60 yards and dropped. double lunged him. Ended up being your typical 16", 4x4 basket rack buck. I scored him today at 113  haha, oh well. I guess they keep getting bigger every year. I'll be sure to get pics up when I get them.

Time to sight the rifle in and get ready to shoot a 180" good luck fellas

Tator


----------



## kevin.k

Sounds Great tator looking foward to pictures,

- my season ended saterday i decided im done for the year, the spot i was at had the crop cut, and the deer basically numbers went down qite a bit and i need to be off the land by rifle season....so i decided to end it, i shouldnt of been so picky earlyer in the year......o well i had my chances!!

:sniper: how is everyone else doing with the rut starting??????


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I lived in my stand this weekend. I was in stand from before sunrise until after sunset. Wow that gets to be a long time. I had alot of deer walk by, but the 5x5 that i commented about previously didn't walk by. I rattled/grunted two small bucks in. I guess it's just a matter of time until he walks by again. 
I saw a large buck a half mile away from my stand while driving before sunrise. He was following two does. I guess maybe i shoulden't have jammed my brakes. I need a new truck anyways. haha He was a really nice deer i didn't have time to count points but he was big. They are rutting hard, and everyone i have talked to in my area says the same. I have three more nights hopefully he makes a mistake. 
Shoot straight boys only 4 days until the bullets fly and everything gets messed up.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY

Try to set up on his transition from bed to feed if you can maybe.... or just pretty close to his bedding area if you know where it is.... maybe that'll work...

Good luck!!! :sniper:


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY

That last post was to ndfarmboy on the first page


----------



## USSapper

I blew my first chance of the year on a nice buck last night. owell, still have 2months to go :beer:


----------



## Tator

also, I heard a buck snort wheeze not once but twice sat. evening. Never heard that before except for on TV. Was pretty neat. Tough luck Lindberg. The deer I shot, didn't leave a bloodtrail until the last 10 yards, double lunged. Luckily I watched him expire. Crazy things have happened, seen a hunting show where a buck had been hit by an arrow, complete passthrough, he was shot later that year. and the only thing there were the scars!!! good luck the rest of the year

Tator


----------



## kevin.k

all good news, couple more days and our bow season will be messed up for awhile......does anyone know how much a minn. bow tag costs?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Tator, 
I hunted two years ago in the extreme late season, when it was like 20 below, we were trying to reduce some does. There was three of us set up by a stack of bales, and my buddy shot a doe, using a aluminum arrow. He had what looked like a double lung shot. I watched her run about two hundred yards, and bed down at the base of a pine tree. The snow was about two feet deep. We gave her about an hour and walked over to where i saw her bed. The whole way following prints, with minimal blood. We got about 10 yards from the tree and she jumped. as she got up the arrow which was still in her caught a tree branch and when this happened a noise of all of the air escaping her lungs came. It was really lound and surprised all of us. She immediatly expired. 
We talked to a few people about this, and the best thing we could come up with was that because it was so cold that on impact the arrow instantly froze around her lungs. Because when we opened her up it was infact a double lung shot. It was a really interesting day. I had never seen or heard of something like that happening.


----------



## goatboy

Kevin
Don't give up yet! Some of the best bowhunting is yet to come buddy! 
The deer are really rutting hard right now, most of the bucks I'm seeing have lost they're minds and stand right next to the damn roads with the does. This rifle season smack dab in the middle of the rut is so insane, bucks you never see all year now stand like lawn orniments beside roads...nice.


----------



## Shooter

I had gone out Saturday Oct. 28 and missed a nice 4x4. Needless to say, I was pretty ****** off about that since it should have been a chip shot. Turns out that the miss was a good thing because last Thursday, I took a pretty nice buck with my bow. Should make P&Y pretty easy, and is by far the biggest I've ever taken! I'll get some pics on here as soon as I can.


----------



## Tator

hunt4P&Y, I've also heard that if your broadhead isn't sharp, instead of slicing through the organs and cutting them, it just slips by them. I guess organs and whatnot, they are rubbery, so if a dull broadhead hits them, it just slips by them without cutting.

but what happened there is amazing. something that would've been cool to see, wonder what really happened?????

Tator


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

From what we could tell it froze because when we opened her up the arrow was still in her and the area around where the arrow was through her lungs was kinda froze. ????? It was new to me and i have never heard of something like this happening. It was nuts to witness.

It was also so cold out that when he tryed to gut it he had to wear my neoprene gloves because it was so cold. He tryed it with his rubber ones, and he coulden't do it. It was really cold.


----------



## clintlindemann

try a daytime drip bag. works for me.


----------



## Remington 7400

Hes no monster but after the season I've had he looks pretty good to me!
I really need to stop hunting public land 










4 pointer looks like a 3 but he had 4 bad picture angle.


----------



## kevin.k

good job :beer: hey a deer is a deer you should be proud and happy you took him hell be nice and tender, mmmmmmmmm the backstraps i had some the other night :lol: :beer: good job once again


----------



## Remington 7400

Ate some BBQ deer ham tonight, think I'll start hunting the younger deer, sure does eat good!


----------



## swany25

Well bow hunted for the first time yesterday. I'v hunted the firearm season since I was 12.

I've had a bow for years but never hunted with it.

Have a friend that offered to take me out and show me the ropes. He already had stands up and dropped me off in the morning 0650. By 0750 had a doe come in behind me. She never presented a shot, but I felt like a twelve year old again (knees knocking, heart pounding) what a rush!! I saw two more deer that morning, no shots taken. Can't wait to get out again!


----------



## djleye

Swany....You are screwed. You will be hooked forever on it now.

Run while you can.....  ....and while you still have some money left!!!! :wink:


----------



## kevin.k

Amen i find that almost every pay check goes to archery stuff or hunting gear


----------



## Tator

haha, I hear ya man. Weird thing is I got a kid on the way now, the wife says how my spending on hunting stuff has to stop. Is this a true scenerio????????????? I don't think I can, I think it's a habit, I now see how gamblers can't quit their addictions. Maybe I'll have to get 2 more jobs to support it. haha, no, probably not.


----------



## kevin.k

haha im 17 sooo i dont have to wry about a wife for a few years


----------



## djleye

Tator, you might have to just slow 'er down for a while, but soon you can start spending on your kid.......and you will need one as well. Then the wife won't mind as much when you are buying for junior!!!!! :wink:


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shooter

Here is a pic of the buck I got on Nov. 2. Missed a smaller 4x4 5 days before I got this one. Things turned out for the better! Guessing he might score between 140 and 150.


----------



## djleye

BABT...........Big assed brow tines!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin.k

Great buck shooter, thats awesome man

what time did you shoot him?

how far was the shot??


----------



## Shooter

He came out about 5:15, roughly 10 minutes after the sun went down. I estimated the shot at about 30 yards. I had to lean back and squat down a little so it was kind of an awkward shot. I hit the artery at the base of his neck and he only ran about 80 yards or so. It's a pretty good feeling when you see them fall!


----------



## USSapper

Congrats, beautiful deer Shooter


----------



## carp_killer

i was so sick of not seeing any nice bucks so today i decided to take a big doe had a 14 pointer in front of me but wouldnt come into range the closest he got was 122 yards


----------



## goatboy

Shooter that is one heck of a buck nice job, good thing you missed that other one! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Tator

Here is a pic of my bow buck from this year. Only got a look from the side when I shot, was right before dark. I knew he had some pretty good mass, but was hoping for a wider spread. only 16" wide. 7" tines. scored him about 113. He's the biggest one I've shot with my bow to date, they keep getting bigger every year. maybe next year I'll enter the P+Y. maybe

Tator

p.s. I"ll try get a pic of me with the actual deer as soon as I get it from my buddy

[siteimg]5916[/siteimg]


----------



## USSapper

Tator said:


> . 7" tines. [siteimg]5916[/siteimg]


1,2,3,......7,8???

tator, did you skip second grade? :lol:


----------



## Tator

7" G2, not sure if that's what your ripping me on, but that's usually what people mean when they ask how tall tines are, the tallest tine was 7" on his G2, from there on they get shorter...............


----------



## USSapper

Thats a nice buck tator, i just need someone to take out my agression on since i cant bring down the big one. I went out tonight for the first time since my last bad encounter, had a doe tag and had two nice ones come in. Took my time and aimed low, just below the heart and hit right thru the heart then back thru one lung-she only went 45 yards-first doe with my bow and first deer of the season with the bow too


----------



## eyes to the skies

anyone been out lately its getting down to the wire. over for us mn boys on th 31st still looking for my first bow kill and ill be putting my best effort in till the end


----------



## kevin.k

i took down my stands, and packed it up...theirs to much going on right now


----------



## mike.

my year has been going ****ty. isee na 8 pointer and then the next day a 4 pointer crossing the same spot.. i didnt shoot because i didnt judge the distance correctly. For me being somewhat of a beginer, i thought it was 70 yards meanwhile when i paced it out it was only 40-45, so i could have got the 8 pointer. i should have brought my rangefinder  ive seen them again but they were at least 100-150 yards away. i go out pretty much every night to my tree stand at my bush to hopefully get them but i dont think i will, christmas is coming p and i only have til the 31st til season closes


----------



## USSapper

I have switched up stands a little bit and had some good luck in them but still havent got the big one yet. Two sundays ago i had him below me at ten yards but he looked up at me while the other 20 deer around me didnt care that i was there. :eyeroll: Still am seeing some great deer as of lately. The new stand i am in is in the crotch of a dead tree up about 25 or so feet


----------



## Tator

did you need him closer than 10 yds????? :wink:


----------



## USSapper

ten yards was counting the yards down too.....  uke:


----------



## Tator

you don't count the yards down when shooting with a bow. if he would've been straight under you, you would've had a shot of 0 yards.

didn't you have a clear shot anytime while he was coming/under you/going away????? just wonderin


----------



## rossco

lol


----------



## USSapper

Dont laugh  Still hurts

Tator-i no you dont count the elavation distance- i was just giving you an idea of how close he was :wink: The only time i could have pulled back was when he went behind a tree coming in-thats all hindsight now. He didnt stick around to long after he looked up at me. If i told you what i was hunting in(the tree) you would probably laugh!! It is a group of about 10 totally dead trees right around a stock dam i dug out about a month ago now and the deer started moving alot later and not coming to the stand i was in til dark but hung around up by the water hole i dug so i set up a stand up about 18 or so feet. They all seemed to not mind me as long as i stayed motionless but the big guy did. I will try and get some pictures of him when i get back from cancun and post them up


----------



## Tator

cancun..............................................did my invite get lost in the mail???


----------



## USSapper

Unfortuneatly, mine wasnt-now that i have found out there is snow back home-and good amounts- all i can think about is what i can get my sled stuck in. This kind of life is not for me, i would rather me in Montana tucked away in a cabin for a week with a snowboard and a snowmobile or anything i guess. Since i have been called "dude" about 3000 times in the past 3 days i figure i can call them chicanos or w/e. These chicanos are freaking nuts!!! Not a family destination if ya no what i mean

My favorite quotes of the trip

" HEy dude, I got what you need, t-shirts, switchblade, weed... you name it" 

"If i dont have it i can grow it" e


----------



## kevin.k

so, how was the year overall

im going to say that i had a great year, defiantly learned alot from hunting in new country.


----------



## USSapper

I am with yah Kevin but it was a very disappointing year on my part-also learned alot but hey there is still 2 days left!!!!


----------



## Plainsman

Well, my bow hunting year was lousy until yesterday. I hunted in the badlands for a few hours one day, and that was my last hunting until yesterday. About noon yesterday I shot an ok 4X4 at 15 yards. The deer were cutting out of belts and running 300 to 400 yards before coming back in. Evidently they were exhibiting conditioning from so many deer drives during rifle season. Anyway, with a west wind my friend and I were working north/south belts and walking towards each other. This buck was unlucky enough to enter the belt 15 yards from where I was standing. The doe in the lead stopped at ten and the buck at twenty. They both looked at me and I thought I was busted, but I guess my camo was good enough. When he hit the clearing I bleated so loud I nearly startled myself. I was tracking him so when he slammed on the brakes the arrow was on it's way. He dropped at the shot, but not fast enough or far enough and the arrow completely penetrated the spine.


----------



## Fall_Fever

Got one just in time saturday but it was an interesting night. Dressed in white and hunted from the ground seemed to work. At one point in the night I had six bucks come out into the field I was along I was about to draw on a nice 4x4 when out of the corner of my eye I seen something. A coyote came trottong by at not even 10 yards from me and off all the deer ran eventually a small buck came back with only one day left i figured I had better take the shot or I might not get another chance. He expired within 50 yards.


----------



## kase

i really didn't have a good year. i have had years where i see big bucks but can't get on them, but this year i didn't even see a good deer from the stand. really depressing. anyway...i managed to smack a couple does and i tagged a decent one with my rifle. oh well...next year is another year and it can only get better...i think

kase


----------



## Bloodbro

Had a great start to the season. I shot a nice 14 pointer in Buffalo County Wisconsin on a friends farm. I got him on film, it was pretty cool, I was useing a lumenoc and heart shot him. He jumped straight up in the air landing in the middle of the water hole then bounding over the ridge crashing down to the bottom of the rivene. It was Earn-a-buck this year meaning you have to shoot a doe to earn the right to shoot a buck, so I shot several does on film as well. Lone Wolf is going to feature my hunts on there Whitetail Addictions show again this year  However the rest of the year went buckless even with some great road trips  A couple big bucks should of got whacked, but killing them on film is a diffacult task. A guy has to be willing to let some great animals get away every now and then. I also passed on a nice buck in Illinois cause of a broken antler.


----------



## kevin.k

nice buck :beer:


----------



## Tator

NICE HAT :beer:


----------



## kevin.k

nice :beer:


----------

